

Ask HN: How to correct incorrect reporting from traffic counters? - thewordpainter

I imagine a lot of lurkers (myself included) tend to use compete, quantcast &#38; alexa for tracking other sites. When it comes to your personal site not being reporting correctly, have you ever tried to correct any holes in their data? We're offering  to send them private info on our growth at http://gorankem.com , but compete says they have their own methodology for computing (??)<p>I'd hate to hear that prospective investors or the like are going off of those charts when their samples are often not fully accurate.<p>Anybody had issues in the past? Gotten them resolved?
======
benologist
Quantcast you can just embed their beacon to be directly measured, the rest I
think you're SOL _but_ you can just rely on Quantcast - "We use their tracker
so their measurements are accurate".

~~~
thewordpainter
thanks for the heads up. i just wish influential sites like crunchbase were
not reliant on compete...

